# white (blank) screen upon boot (windows 7, dell inspirton 1440).



## athada (Feb 22, 2010)

Dell Inspiron 1440
Windows 7
Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz
4 GB RAM
64-bit

Upon a reboot last night, I got a blank white screen. Could still hear Windows 7 starting up, so I entered my password and it went to windows. CTR+ALT+DEL x 2 to turn off. Tried turning on again with same results and held power button to force turn off. Plugged it into an external monitor, which shows my OS working as normal, but laptop screen is still blank white (though I can still change brightness/dimness). Writing this post off of the same computer, just an external screen.

Dell support says my LCD has tanked (purchased 1/1/10). Problem is that I'm not working in Bolivia (South America) so shipping to a repair center in the U.S. is not an option.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

And you question is?

May not be the lcd, could be the graphics card/chip.

Run the Dell diagnostics.

Scroll down to "Running the Dell Diagnostics" at the link below

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xlob/dtg/en/troubles.htm#wp1100102

.


----------



## athada (Feb 22, 2010)

The question is, "what happened to my LCD screen?" There is an outside chance that there was a surge in the electricity (live next to a water plant) - would that fry my LCD and not the motherboard? 

Held FN upon a boot up to run diagnostics. It immediately displayed:

Error Code 0413
Msg: Error Code 2000-0413
Msg: Cables - LCD cable not detected.

Not sure whether that means I have a loose cord or if it's fried... ?

Thanks, 
athada


----------



## Alternatech (Feb 24, 2010)

Either one - you need to reseat the cables into the motherboard to see if it is just loose, etc.


----------



## athada (Feb 22, 2010)

I took it to a small computer repair show (next to 30 others) in the market area of Cochabamba, Bolivia. Not sure exactly what the boy did, but he fixed it for US$15. I left it there overnight and he pointed to something near the screen/power button, something about "bus" and something about the variable voltage near my house that caused the (apparently not irreparable) damage.

There are stories of technicians fixing your problem whilst swapping your new parts with their old ones (how would i know?) but this one supposedly has a good reputation, so let's hope not.

Thanks be to God.


----------

